# Wanted GTR R33



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

As topic title, budget is 20k.

Must be a good example.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Modified? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have some but 25k is the starting price. If your looking for something nice and struggle drop me a reply.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

750bhp. Further details in sales section


----------



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

alvise said:


> Modified?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Modified or standard.


----------



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

davew said:


> I have some but 25k is the starting price. If your looking for something nice and struggle drop me a reply.


a bit above my budget but if i can afford more i'll pm you.


----------



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

TABZ said:


> 750bhp. Further details in sales section


very nice but a bit above my budget, wouldn't want to insult you with a low offer.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Jones said:


> very nice but a bit above my budget, wouldn't want to insult you with a low offer.




I will save us the cat and mouse negotiations.
Get to £25k and she’s yours.
Also now fitted with the more desirable Series 3 red trim


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Honestly I've seen this car(tabz's) and it's amazingly clean and I have ocd when it comes to cars and this is in amazing condition inside out, the underneath of this car is minter than mint. Before you rule it out I'd seriously advise physically viewing the car... You will not be disappointed. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## R34Mania (Jan 17, 2017)

that's a sweet looking ride! Liking those seats.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we may have one arriving soon, under 20k


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Could be selling mine


----------



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

davew said:


> we may have one arriving soon, under 20k


i dont think i can pm because of my low post count so any info on that would be great to:

[email protected]


----------



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

alvise said:


> Could be selling mine


info to : [email protected]


----------



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

Takamo said:


> Honestly I've seen this car(tabz's) and it's amazingly clean and I have ocd when it comes to cars and this is in amazing condition inside out, the underneath of this car is minter than mint. Before you rule it out I'd seriously advise physically viewing the car... You will not be disappointed. Good luck with whatever you decide.


it's out of my price range.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi mate

i have a midnight purple r33 gtr , forged with hks turbos. i am looking for 24k, but there is room for a little negotiation


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Mate

did you get sorted with a car?


----------



## Jones (Dec 23, 2018)

not yet, there's a couple around from (starting at 17k on ebay) but have big negatives. i'm going to be hard pressed to find a fault free one for 20k i think.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

text me on 07731304953 I have something very suitable.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/566405-r33-gtr-midnight-purple-forged-built-rk-tuning.html#post5764953

up for 23995, but we can talk .

midnight purple, forged, massive history, cambelt changed, no faults, mapped by Abbey Motorsport


----------

